# New member here, Hello



## That_guy (May 29, 2019)

Hello, i am a male in my 40’s dealing with a troubled marriage. I was told to check this group out! Great to meet you all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hi! Welcome on board. There are a number of specialist forums here and also some information resources, too.

When you feel ready, please share with us and we can offer you our collective experiences.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

TG,

Congratulations, you just stumbled into a site that gives you $10,000 of marriage counseling for free.

Read up and keep reading.


----------



## That_guy (May 29, 2019)

MattMatt said:


> Hi! Welcome on board. There are a number of specialist forums here and also some information resources, too.
> 
> 
> 
> When you feel ready, please share with us and we can offer you our collective experiences.




Thank you, still learning how to use this site so i post in right place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

